# Lap Omentectomy



## rlcohen76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Good Morning,
Dr performed a Lap RT Pelvic lymphadenectomy, Lap Appendectomy, and Lap Omentectomy all for Preservation of Fertility.

Thinking
38571-52
44955
49329

I can not find a Lap Omentectomy code, so we are discussing using an unlisted....any thoughts?

thank you!


----------

